# Just wanted to say hi



## tomtlb66 (Oct 12, 2010)

How is everyone doing today? I hope and pray today was a good day for everyone. No topic of discussion, just wanted to wish you guys a good week and to say hello. God bless, Tom


----------



## pnome (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey there!  How's it goin'?


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Things are going pretty well on my end, always could be better but thank God its not worse. Hope your week goes well and good health to you all.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 14, 2010)

Flying Spaghetti Monster bless to you too, Tom.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 14, 2010)

Its just another beautiful day, and I pray that you all have a wonderful week and good luck hunting. Cannot wait until this weekend, be safe. Tom


----------



## RThomas (Oct 14, 2010)

I think Tom is trying to send sublem...  sublin...  subblem... hidden messages.  
Oh, and "hi" Tom


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 16, 2010)

pretty funny, no hidden messages here. Just wanted to say hello and wish you guys the best season ever.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 17, 2010)

Had a great day in the deer woods today.  Saw 8 turkeys, 1 armadillo, a wonderful barred owl that was s o close I could have spit on it, and 5 deer. Truly a blessed day.


----------

